# Moving a tank



## KazKittens (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi
I need to move a 275l fish tank to decorate behind it.
I know it's a long shot but does anyone have any suggestions how this can be done without having to empty it? It's on a solid wooden cabinet

Thanks


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Don’t do it!! If you try to move the tank as it is, there is a strong possibility that the glass will crack - it really is not worth the risk. The other reason you need to empty the tank completely before moving it is that paint and fish do not mix: the fumes could easily kill the fish.


----------



## LilRich (Jun 11, 2019)

Like said above just empty it into buckets and move the buckets somewhere else. If they are tropical stick a small heater in there if your going to be long if not insulating the bucket should be fine. 

Moving a full tank can and has been done but it is a huge risk on my eyes.


----------



## KazKittens (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you both for your advice. Looks like the decorating is on hold for a bit. Definitely don't want to put the thank or fish at risk


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Those large plastic storage containers you can get from hardware shops make good temporary tanks.


----------



## KazKittens (Jun 18, 2017)

NaomiM said:


> Those large plastic storage containers you can get from hardware shops make good temporary tanks.


Thank you. I've got a shop near me that sells them for a reasonable price. I will invest in some


----------

